# Golden Harvest canning jars



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Someone gave me an unopened case of these jars. I never heard of them. Has anyone used them?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes. I just bought 10 cases of them I used them last year also with my ball and Kerr


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks. I was leery of them since they are not Ball or Kerr.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have more than a few myself ... 

Also ...

Have you seen the "new" Ball blue vintage jars? (So cool, I had to get a dozen  ... for the herbs )


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My wife also has a bunch of the blue canning jars and several with the old fashioned bail, she uses them for display only


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I was asking about Golden Harvest. Just wanting advice. I have some vintage also but will not can in them.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've got Golden Harvest, too. Haven't found any differences in them from the Ball jars.

Andi, I saw those new blue ones the other day, but held off because they're more expensive than the regular jars. You're leading me astray, mentioning them for herbs.... I'm sure I won't resist them now.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Jarden Home Brands Company makes Golden Harvest Mason jars. Currently, Jarden Home Brands also makes the Ball and Kerr jars sold in stores. 
Another report:
So being decent midwesterners (Indiana), and smart business people, rather than a private equity fund (Hi Mitt) they set the canning operation up as a separate company named Jarden Brands and spun it off to their stockholders. So basically all the canning hardware in North America comes from Jarden Brands, no matter what the label is. Besides Ball and Kerr, they also make a budget line of canning jars called Golden Harvest. If you heft one next to a Ball jar, you can definitely tell the difference. However, after several years of use, Golden Harvest is quite good enough. The Ball and Kerr jars are simply over-engineered. All canning jars are called ‘Mason Jars’, I don’t know why, and all pieces are fully interchangeable.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

wally world sells plain regular mouth jars. I have used those and they worked well.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Does anyone know if the vintage jars are regular or wide mouth? I can't tell from the pictures or descriptions I can find.
Thanks much,
Moose


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Moose33 said:


> Does anyone know if the vintage jars are regular or wide mouth? I can't tell from the pictures or descriptions I can find.
> Thanks much,
> Moose


The new vintage jars I found are small mouth (or regular) and in pint size. The "old" and true blue vintage I have are small mouth and half gallon in size.

Hope this helps ...


----------

